# I just had to do this today - J P



## Juneperk

My old clothes line that was attached to this tree. Now the tree is eating up the board. Just had to take advantage of it.


----------



## crispie

HA HA Love it!


----------



## MomBeezzzz

That's great! How clever..I love it ..I want one now..


----------



## Juneperk

MomBeezzzz said:


> That's great! How clever..I love it ..I want one now..


 You have a clothes line? ha ha Maybe just a tree that is eating up something. Go look around.


----------



## mochamarie

That sure gave me a chuckle, J P! You have such a great sense of humor! Very clever.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie

cute yard art!


----------



## Juneperk

I do have my crazy moments. I'm sure I will have more when I see the opportunity.


----------



## bwtyer

:lol: Love it!


----------



## Naneast

Love it! Cute :lol:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

Juneperk said:


> You have a clothes line? ha ha Maybe just a tree that is eating up something. Go look around.


Such fun, I love it!!! Crazy moments - they are what make life fun!!!


----------



## momcat531

Too cute!!!


----------



## cathyknits

It looks kind of like Cookie Monster. Very cute, June!


----------



## nitnana

Imagine what happens to trees (not just yours) when we have added hooks - boards - lines - hanging plants, whatever to them! I have seen some crazy trees bent crazily due to such things. However not being as clever, I would never think of making a board-eating tree! haha, June! :lol:


----------



## luree

That is so cute. That dosnt happen every day!


----------



## laurelarts

Love it!!! A great conversation piece. Will you decorate it for Halloween?


----------



## Juneperk

laurelarts said:


> Love it!!! A great conversation piece. Will you decorate it for Halloween?


 No, but it would look fun with eye's that light up.


----------



## LadyBecket

This is so adorable!!!!!! We went for a ride this afternoon and saw lots of this beautiful red vine growing up a bunch of trees. Neither of us knew what it was but we said how pretty it was. Now I know that it is poison ivy, I'm glad we don't have any on our trees!!


----------



## Juneperk

LadyBecket said:


> This is so adorable!!!!!! We went for a ride this afternoon and saw lots of this beautiful red vine growing up a bunch of trees. Neither of us knew what it was but we said how pretty it was. Now I know that it is poison ivy, I'm glad we don't have any on our trees!!


 Be very thankful. itch itch


----------



## mochamarie

Have you found Jose' yet? I'm still laughing. I needed that--am recovering from a 2 week bout of flu. :lol:


----------



## Juneperk

mochamarie said:


> Have you found Jose' yet? I'm still laughing. I needed that--am recovering from a 2 week bout of flu. :lol:


 Haven't found Jose' yet but I think my tree has put on more weight in his trunk. 
Flu is not a fun thing to have. Get even better soon.


----------



## mama879

How cute is he. He just plain watching. Very cool He is also eating some wood.


----------



## Mejarrett

I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanadee

:thumbup: 

Hope your neighbors appreciate your sense of humor.    

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## Juneperk

nanadee said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Hope your neighbors appreciate your sense of humor.
> 
> Love to all,
> 
> Diane


 I have woods on each side but the close ones wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kathie

Love it. What a great imagination.


----------



## Juneperk

I gave a picture to my chiropractor and he is going to show his kids the picture and seeing which kid can find this tree first. He lives about 3 miles from me. His kids must go bye at times. Should be fun.


----------



## run4fittness

Love it! Might keep the solicitors away!


----------



## Juneperk

run4fittness said:


> Love it! Might keep the solicitors away!


 I was told, I may get people driving in to take picture of it. maybe I should put up a donation bucket. Joking


----------



## crosby

Too funny! I'm wondering how long it took to look like a mouth. The eyes are definitely an asset.


----------



## Juneperk

crosby said:


> Too funny! I'm wondering how long it took to look like a mouth. The eyes are definitely an asset.


 It's been looking that way for a long time. My mind finally kicked in to add the eye's . My daughter wants me to staple pants and a shirt on him and maybe red lips. I think he's staying this way. Time will tell. :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47

You are a nut!!! Love it and thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Juneperk

Casey47 said:


> You are a nut!!! Love it and thank you for the laugh.


 That's a oak tree and I'm the nut that fell out of it.


----------



## MomBeezzzz

Juneperk said:


> You have a clothes line? ha ha Maybe just a tree that is eating up something. Go look around.


I only wish I had a clothes line,,,,,,,Apparently it is on the roundtoit list...


----------



## Juneperk

MomBeezzzz said:


> I only wish I had a clothes line,,,,,,,Apparently it is on the roundtoit list...


 We now have a pulley line attached to the house. You can see the line in one of the picture's . We set the clothes basket in the chair on the porch and hang them out. In winter time, we use the dryer. 
We also have a line inside downstairs if we want to hang up things we don't want in the dryer.


----------



## MomBeezzzz

Is there anything more heavenly smelling than crawling into a freshly made bed ...where the sheets have been dried on the line?


----------



## Juneperk

MomBeezzzz said:


> Is there anything more heavenly smelling than crawling into a freshly made bed ...where the sheets have been dried on the line?


 Nothing like it.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Love it Juneperk.... that is so cute!!! Great sense of humor you have. Mary


----------



## Alto53

Juneperk said:


> No, but it would look fun with eye's that light up.


I was thinking of something reflective that would startle unwanted visitors stopping in after dark.

I love what you did!!


----------



## kiwiannie

Thanks for posting June,your tree suits it's eyes,i had a good laugh seeing your handy work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12

Soooo cute! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## dshorty57

how the heck did that happen- that is so cute though adding the eyes


----------



## kammyv4

I love it! My laugh for the morning.


----------



## tweeter

very cute idea


----------



## quiltdaze37

Luv it!!!!!


----------



## jeannietta

Cute!!


----------



## Windbeam

Too cute!


----------



## betty boivin

You made my day! Love it!


----------



## knittingaway

You come up with the most unique ideas!


----------



## Juneperk

dshorty57 said:


> how the heck did that happen- that is so cute though adding the eyes


Just over the years it happened. Just never took the board down.


----------



## amberdragon

laugh out loud wonderful!!
Blessings


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Funny! It made me smile as I drink my coffee!


----------



## Juneperk

Glad you all like it, shows you have a good sense of humor like me.


----------



## whitetail

love it


----------



## lilfawn83

Juneperk said:


> My old clothes line that was attached to this tree. Now the tree is eating up the board. Just had to take advantage of it.


 Awesome idea, I love it !! :thumbup:


----------



## Bleeshea

Great idea! :lol:


----------



## TinaS

That is so cute. My Dad had poison ivy growing on his tree like that. I had to go pull it up for him. Poison Ivy doesn't bother me or my sisters. Very lucky there. Maybe I will have to do something on my Dad's tree.


----------



## not enough yarn

Love it but for a change from the hat how about a pair of shoes with the bottoms showing like the person was swallowed and ropes hanging down from the board like the tree swing broke. Just a thought for Halloween.


----------



## Nana5

Sure to be the talk of every passerby!! How cute!!


----------



## Juneperk

Some say you can mix 1 cup salt
8 drops of liquid detergent and 1 gal of vinegar, and spray the plants.


----------



## Juneperk

not enough yarn said:


> Love it but for a change from the hat how about a pair of shoes with the bottoms showing like the person was swallowed and ropes hanging down from the board like the tree swing broke. Just a thought for Halloween.


 I will keep that in mind. Funny. The hat is gone. I only used it for a shot.


----------



## shelindo

Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## gclemens

Really cute!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debbystitchknit

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grma16

So cute.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

Funny! What a sense of humor you have J P.


----------



## kiwifrau

Giggle!


----------



## byrdgirl

So funny.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NancyB in AZ

Love it! heehee


----------



## MacRae

To funny! Kinda brings out the kid in all of us.


----------



## Juneperk

MacRae said:


> To funny! Kinda brings out the kid in all of us.


Right, that's me.


----------



## NickNack66

That's just adorable!


----------



## MaggieNow

Juneperk said:


> Right, that's me.


June you take so much pleasure and joy from life. It is inspiring to me. I really love your posts and I stalk you every couple of days and find myself so disappointed when there is not a new one. So keep posting!!!

Maggie


----------



## llc

I love it!! You should name him...


----------



## MacRae

Juneperk said:


> Right, that's me.


June,

You are a Mainer! so am I. LOL.... Now live in SC. I just visited Waterville a couple of weekends ago. The leaves haven't turned yet.

Daphne


----------



## Angelina Camille

Love it  thanks for the smile


----------



## Gundi2

funny :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn

June,

Now this is fun and clever! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is amazing that the tree did that, or is that a joke.


----------



## Juneperk

Munchn said:


> June,
> 
> Now this is fun and clever! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is amazing that the tree did that, or is that a joke.


It's all real except the eye's of course. That cloth line has been there since the 60's and no longer use it. Just left the board on the tree. So, that is what happened. Glad we left the board on it.


----------



## ginnieS

That is the cutest idea ever!!! You have a great imagination!


----------



## SallyAnn

I LOVE that!!


----------



## Juneperk

When we go back home, I think I will paint the tooth/bolt, white. A snaggle tooth.


----------



## MotherHensRoost

That is SO, SO clever and cute.


----------



## Juneperk

Thank you all, glad you liked my sense of humor. 
Had a repair guy to the house today and he loved it too. He noticed right away.


----------



## bigKate

LOL Love it! Very cute. Great creativity!!


----------



## kidbear

You could really make a great Halloween decoration out of the trdee. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Velsyl

Ha! Ha! Love it!


----------



## Juneperk

Velsyl said:


> Ha! Ha! Love it!


And I love your Frozen cake on your avatar. My great Grand in Fl loves that movie. Did you make the cake? Is there a pan for it?


----------



## moherlyle

That is hysterical! Very clever of you! You could change the decoration with the seasons and holidays!


----------



## Juneperk

moherlyle said:


> That is hysterical! Very clever of you! You could change the decoration with the seasons and holidays!


If I do, I'll post it. Most holidays we are at the cottage.


----------



## Damama

I love it! What a great whimsy for your yard. You are so clever!


----------



## Damama

Juneperk said:


> It's been looking that way for a long time. My mind finally kicked in to add the eye's . My daughter wants me to staple pants and a shirt on him and maybe red lips. I think he's staying this way. Time will tell. :thumbup:


That "wood" be too cool


----------



## Damama

Juneperk said:


> That's a oak tree and I'm the nut that fell out of it.


 :XD:


----------



## raindancer

Thanks for a fun laugh!


----------



## Juneperk

Damama said:


> I love it! What a great whimsy for your yard. You are so clever!


Thanks Damama


----------



## janneygirl

I'll bet people driving by stop and back-up for another look!!! I would!!! Thanks for sharing your great humor with us... and stay outta that poison ivy.


----------



## missjg

LOL so funny!


----------



## jacqui_c

omg. he's great! We have a tree face too, but I do believe your's has a touch more class. Fun stuff.


----------



## blumbergsrus

How cute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

So great!


----------



## sandj

Juneperk said:


> I gave a picture to my chiropractor and he is going to show his kids the picture and seeing which kid can find this tree first. He lives about 3 miles from me. His kids must go bye at times. Should be fun.


Glad that old cloths line is good for something.


----------



## Crzywymyn

Love it! So clever! The Spirit of the Trees will watch over you and yours.


----------



## Jojo61

Great idea!


----------

